# Any clydes riding an EC90 crankset?



## Dutch77 (Jan 3, 2009)

I've been eyeing the EC90 crankset as an upgrade for my Caad9. Any clydes out there riding one? At 6'4" and 210lbs I'm wondering if it might be too light of a crankset...


----------



## coupon (Oct 14, 2009)

Is your CAAD 9 using BB30?


----------



## BikeNerd2453 (Jul 4, 2005)

Yes, I'm a bigger fella, and I've been on my EC90 crank since the middle of last year.
No problems, no complaints, great, great crankset.


----------



## Dutch77 (Jan 3, 2009)

coupon said:


> Is your CAAD 9 using BB30?


No, it's a regular 2009 caad9. Doesn't look like the ec90 is using BB30 right? Easton's website lists the BB as "standard".


----------



## Dutch77 (Jan 3, 2009)

BikeNerd2453 said:


> Yes, I'm a bigger fella, and I've been on my EC90 crank since the middle of last year.
> No problems, no complaints, great, great crankset.


Mind if I ask how much you weigh? :blush2:


----------



## BikeNerd2453 (Jul 4, 2005)

Dutch77 said:


> Mind if I ask how much you weigh? :blush2:


More than you, but not by a huge amount.
Want my measurements? 

The EC90 is a standard BB setup. I will recommend their ceramic BB if you can spring for it, I have both the ceramic and standard, and the ceramic is by far the smoothest external-bearing BB I've seen.

Hopefully you're matching the cranks with EA90 stem, and EC90 bar/post...


----------



## Dutch77 (Jan 3, 2009)

BikeNerd2453 said:


> More than you, but not by a huge amount.
> Want my measurements?


Haha... thanks dude! Awesome bike you have there btw.


----------



## BikeNerd2453 (Jul 4, 2005)

Dutch77 said:


> Haha... thanks dude! Awesome bike you have there btw.


Why thank you! This is the 2nd bike the crankset was on, but I like this one a lot more than the 585 Ultra it was on before.

I'm a big fan of Easton's stuff. Just wish they made a decent carbon post with setback...oh well...


----------



## DLEVETT (Jan 7, 2009)

*EC90 Crank set*

Hi guys,
I,m 200lbs, 6ft.
I,ve been using a EC90 crank set since April and have no complaints.
Its nice looking, light weight, doesn,t make a sound no creaks] spins as nicely as the Sram Red cranks that it replaced.
I,m running a Race Face X-Type Road BB since my LBS had problems getting the Sram Red BB to work properly [ they are very picky when it comes to setup].
I,ve been very pleased with the combo and am glad I switched.

Dave


----------



## BikeNerd2453 (Jul 4, 2005)

DLEVETT said:


> Hi guys,
> I,m 200lbs, 6ft.
> I,ve been using a EC90 crank set since April and have no complaints.
> Its nice looking, light weight, doesn,t make a sound no creaks] spins as nicely as the Sram Red cranks that it replaced.
> ...


SRAM BBs aren't compatible with the Easton crankset, it has a non-taped 24mm spindle, whereas the SRAM cranks are tapered smaller on the non-drive side. I'm surprised your shop didn't know that.
Any Shimano-compatible BB (such as the Race Face) will work with the Easton, though Easton's ceramic BB is pretty incredible...


----------

